# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Compact front loader washing machine

## rigger

Hi there.
We are building a granny flat and want to put a small front loader washing machine in the small kitchen.  Does anyone have any information on smaller than normal washing machines?  All the ones I have looked at in our remote area are about 600mm wide.  Do they make them smaller? 
thanks

----------


## JB1

I haven't seen any smaller 
 If any smaller width the drum volume will exponentially reduce.

----------


## phild01

Maybe the caravan front loaders are smaller.

----------


## phild01

DOMETIC: WMD-1050 Compact Front loading washing machine, 3kg Capacity | Caravan Clothes Washers | CaravansPlus 
495mm wide.  Might be the best you'll be able get in a smaller size.

----------


## rigger

Thanks for the replies.  I am in Karratha and it cost $250 for delivery.  May have to rethink the plans...

----------


## justonething

If you can live with a top loader. This one from masters hardware is only 52 x 91.5 x 53 cm: https://www.masters.com.au/product/1...mp55-918-white.

----------

